# كيف نستخدم برنامج Duct Sizer الخاص بـ McQuay



## سالم عقيل (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 

لو سمحتم ايها الاعزاء 

هل من احد يمكن أن يشرح لي كيفية استخدام البرنامج الدكت سايزر وكيفية تعبئة البيانات فيه 

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## alaa_84 (5 أبريل 2011)

*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أولاُ  يتم وضع كمية الهواء الكلية فى خانة Flow rate ثم وضع فقد الأحتكاك 0.08 فى خانة Head loss وذلك بالنسبة للأماكن التى تحتاج إلى سرعة هواء منخفضة نسبياُ مثل المكاتب والبنوك والمستشفيات والفنادق وسوف يزيد قليلاً Head loss فى الأماكن التى تحتاج سرعة عالية مثل المصانع أوغيرها والتى لا نهتم فيها بصوت الهواء المار فى مجارى الهواء

ثانياً  يتم إفتراض مقاس واحد من المقاسين لمجارى الهواء فى خانة Duct size وسوف يظهر المقاس الآخر مباشرة

ثالثاُ يمكن أن تكون مجارى الهواء دائرية وسوف تظهر فى خانة Equivalent diameter


----------



## سالم عقيل (5 أبريل 2011)

ألف شكر أيها العزيز علاء ... شكراً شكراً جزيلاً 

سوف أجربها الان


----------



## سالم عقيل (5 أبريل 2011)

أستاذ علاء 
كيف نفرق بين الخط الرئيسي والفرعي


----------



## سالم عقيل (5 أبريل 2011)

:11:


----------



## alaa_84 (5 أبريل 2011)

الخط الرئيسى هو أول خروج الهواء من الماكينة والخط الفرعى هو الداخل لكل غرفة


----------



## سالم عقيل (6 أبريل 2011)

alaa_84 قال:


> الخط الرئيسى هو أول خروج الهواء من الماكينة والخط الفرعى هو الداخل لكل غرفة



أعلم ذلك أستاذي العزيز ، لم أكن أقصد سؤالي بذلك ، قصدي كان هل الـ velocity سرعة الهواء هي نفسها في الرئيسي والفرعي ؟؟ 

ولك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## alaa_84 (7 أبريل 2011)

دائما إستخدم فقد الأحتكاك 0.08 فى خانة Head loss فى الخط الرئيسي والفرعي وهذه الطريقة أفضل طريقة فى تصميم مجارى الهواء وتسمى طريقة فقد الأحتكاك الثابت


----------



## ابوشريتة (7 أبريل 2011)

يمكنك ايضا تثبيت fpm وذلك باتباع توصيات آشري فمثلا لو تريد التصميم دكت لماكينة 25 طن تضع air flow 9000cfm مثلا وتضع 1200 fpmتضع سايز الدكت الطول او العرض ايهما سيظهر لك تلقائيا السايز الآخر وسرعة الهواء (volcity)ثابتة في الرئيسي والفرعي بعد كل فرع او مخرج هواء والله الموفق


----------



## ibnal_iraq (7 أبريل 2011)

يا ريت لو مثال مرسوم ومصمم سابقا ومنفذ حتى لو كم غرفه


----------



## سالم عقيل (7 أبريل 2011)

alaa_84 قال:


> دائما إستخدم فقد الأحتكاك 0.08 فى خانة head loss فى الخط الرئيسي والفرعي وهذه الطريقة أفضل طريقة فى تصميم مجارى الهواء وتسمى طريقة فقد الأحتكاك الثابت



أخبرني أحد المهندسين بأن سرعة الهواء في الدكت الرئيسي هي 1200 وفي الدكت الفرعي 700 
هل هذا صحيح ؟


----------



## سالم عقيل (7 أبريل 2011)

ابوشريتة قال:


> يمكنك ايضا تثبيت fpm وذلك باتباع توصيات آشري فمثلا لو تريد التصميم دكت لماكينة 25 طن تضع air flow 9000cfm مثلا وتضع 1200 fpmتضع سايز الدكت الطول او العرض ايهما سيظهر لك تلقائيا السايز الآخر وسرعة الهواء (volcity)ثابتة في الرئيسي والفرعي بعد كل فرع او مخرج هواء والله الموفق



كم يساوي الواحد طن cfm
هل 1 طن = 400 cfm ؟ 

شكراً على مرورك الكريم


----------



## ibrahim1hj (7 أبريل 2011)

*Mcquay*

انصحك أخي ان تستخدم قيمة الاحتكاك 0.06 in WC /100 Ft و هي القيمة المثالية في حالة التكييف , و استخدم 0.08 في حالة ال ventilation يعني دكت مراوح الشفط , و في حال fresh air duct استخدم 0.06 , وعند قياس الدكت لمشروع فيلا او مستشفى مثلا , أنصح باختيار الاحتكاك 0.05 لضمان اقل مستوى ضجيج مع مراعاة السرعات الموصى بها وفق سماكنا من 4-9 m/s حسب نوع البناء


----------



## mechanic power (8 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mechanic power (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## سالم عقيل (8 أبريل 2011)

شكراً لك استاذي العزيز السيد إبراهيم على إفادتكم الكريمة 
دمتم في رعاية الله


----------



## حسين العزاوي (10 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك الامور واضحة جدا وتطبيقها سهل شكرا


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (10 ديسمبر 2011)

ibrahim1hj قال:


> انصحك أخي ان تستخدم قيمة الاحتكاك 0.06 in wc /100 ft و هي القيمة المثالية في حالة التكييف , و استخدم 0.08 في حالة ال ventilation يعني دكت مراوح الشفط , و في حال fresh air duct استخدم 0.06 , وعند قياس الدكت لمشروع فيلا او مستشفى مثلا , أنصح باختيار الاحتكاك 0.05 لضمان اقل مستوى ضجيج مع مراعاة السرعات الموصى بها وفق سماكنا من 4-9 m/s حسب نوع البناء



:14:​


----------



## حمزة ركن الدين (10 ديسمبر 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (22 فبراير 2012)

انا اسف ممكن اعرف ماذا تقصد ب fpm
ياريت شرح لو سمحتم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fayek9 (23 فبراير 2012)

أنا بدخل كمية الهواء ب cfm فى ال main duct وبدخل فى خانة ال velocity قيم السرعة الموجودة فى smacna أو carrier فى الجزء الخاص ب recommended and maximum duct velocities على حسب طبيعة المشروع لو سكنى أو صناعى الخ و بحصل على مفاقيد الضغط بوصة لكل 100 قدم و بثبت قيمة الفقد دى فى باقى الحسابات equal friction method وفى ال branches وبعد كده فى خانة الدكت سايز بظبط الابعاد حسب الaspect ratio والافضل هى 1:1 و حتى 1:3 وممكن تزيد عن كده بس انا بتكلم عن ال recommended


----------



## fayek9 (23 فبراير 2012)

المهندس خالد المقصود ب fpm هو feet per minute وهو وحده قياس سرعة الفلو سواء liquid أو gas فى الوحدات imperial units


----------



## ibrahim1hj (23 فبراير 2012)

خالد محمود محمد قال:


> انا اسف ممكن اعرف ماذا تقصد ب fpm
> ياريت شرح لو سمحتم وجزاكم الله خيرا



fpm هي سرعة الهواء مقاسة (قدم/بالدقيقة) (foot /minute) 

*Q = V * A*
Where Q : Total flow (Ft3/min
V : Air velocity (Fpm
- A : Cross duct section area (Square foot
:78::63::16:


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (24 فبراير 2012)

اشكركم جميعا على توضيح المعلومات
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 فبراير 2012)

حوار جميل و مفيد و نأمل الا تنسوا المرور على موضوع قل و لا تقل 
جزاكم الله خيرا و زادكم علما و تقوي


----------



## زياد حمو (15 يوليو 2013)

رائع ومفيد جدا


----------



## am2mels (18 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك الامور واضحة جدا


----------



## ali-mo (18 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووور


----------



## eng..fares (16 أبريل 2014)

*شكرا جزيييييلن للجميع من بداية الموضوع الي اخر من رد وخااااصة للمهندسين المتميزين بالردود والشرح الوافي و الواضح 

تحياتي لكم اخوكم المهندس فارس .*


----------



## m7mad_7amza (23 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا للاخ طارح الموضوع ... وشكرا للاخوة الي كملو الشرح في الردود


----------



## مستريورك (23 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكورين جداااااااااااااا


----------



## engkafa81 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

حوار رائع وكريم يحمل الفائدة للجميع ....


----------



## sharaf911 (24 ديسمبر 2014)

حوار ممتاز


----------

